# Please ID this gun



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

What is the revolver? Why isn't a trigger visible?

What about the antique pistol?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

More pictures from multiple angles and even lighting may be helpful.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just from that picture it looks like a prop gun or some sort of copy


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

tony pasley said:


> Just from that picture it looks like a prop gun or some sort of copy


Agree. That pic is a little off...not sure what to make of that one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I don't think that is a real gun. Looks like something from a movie.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I see now where the pic came from - Elon Musk.

That cylinder in the revolver doesn't look right. It's not straight in the gun. It doesn't look real


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

Elon Musk tweeted this photo of his night stand. At first I thought this was a Chiappa Rino but agree it looks like a prop gun.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a revolver Alec Baldwin should have had. No trigger!


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Saw that- i believe on the Taurus forum?.....someone posted a pic of several of those type guns. I'll try to find it again-

Well I can't seem to find it now. But there was a page with several of those on there- it is actually an over/under- 2 barrels there. If i run across it again- I'll try to remember to copy-post here.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

Fakes just to troll the left


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Gun guys should know better.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Replica of a fake gun used in online gaming: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/elon-musk-sleeps-next-deus-183500249.html


----------

